# Best Buy home Consultaion



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

I know most of you out here are very knowledgable about home theaters but being a new to all this would it be worth having the geek squad come out and here there recommandations. I know they will try to sell me stuff but since I have everything already it wont matter. Anyone use there service. I have a free offer as a silver member so I was thinking why not. Maybe who ever shows up will be able to make some recomendations on placements for subs and such.

sorry I thing I posted this in wrong area.

Sorry about title doing this from phone


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

If it's free (and you are not susceptible to the "hard sell") then no harm done. I can't really comment on the "geek squad;" I've heard both good and bad things about them. I have been to BB and spoken with the salespeople; my experience has been spotty. Some of the people knew their stuff, but some did not. I'm not "bad mouthing" BB as finding knowledgeable salespeople can be difficult...especially in a big box store.

If you have specific questions about gear, there are many people on this site willing and able to help. Maybe you can get your free consultation, post the squad's recommendations and decide from there? If you get good advice from BB's geek squad then you can have them return and do the work. That way you aren't wasting their time, your time or your money. Just a thought, but remember that advise here is always free. On the other hand, there's a lot to be said for being in the actual room and taking real measurements. 

Do you know what BB plans to do if/when they come to your home? If they are going to simply take a look and recommend where to place things like the speakers and sub, you can (probably) get that here for free. If they plan to do more it _may_ be worth it. I hope that this info helps! Maybe someone who has used the geek squad can comment on their experience?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im with Gary, as long as its free Id say go for it. So long as you know Home Theater Shack is your best source of information, its all good and nobody here will take it personally you went to Geek Squad for advice :laugh:

(Correct area but did fix your title for ya)


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

From what I can tell they will recommend stuff I figure if the person knows his stuff I would just pick his brain for what I already have . Of course pretty much everything I know so far I have got here.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

I liked the original thread title better


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Before I found a home here, I paid $99 for a BB person to come out. Basically, what they did was take a look at my space, ask me what I wanted to do, and then made recommendations on equipment. That was pretty much the extent. That person sent their notes off to someone else who put together the gear list.

What I did discover is that I want a job running speaker wire - they were charging $100 a line....... :yikes:

I do agree though - as long as it is free, give it a go. I used the quote they gave me as a list of the different pieces of equipment I would need......


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

"Basically, what they did was take a look at my space, ask me what I wanted to do, and then made recommendations on equipment."

There are plenty of knowledgeable people here that will help you for free. IF BB will come over for free, then "why not?" I'd still post their recommendations here for a second opinion BEFORE I bought anything; we're here to help and do not have a vested interest in selling you anything. The salesperson is entitled to make a sell and earn money; I would never begrudge him/her that as it is their job and livelihood. I'd just double check to make sure that you get what you need.

I want to re-state that I am NOT badmouthing BB or the geek squad. You came to this site for advise, and I'm trying to help. That does not mean that BB will try to sell you the wrong equipment; the person may be honest and quite knowledgeable. I'd just check back here to get a second (and third) opinion. Good luck!!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Before I found a home here, I paid $99 for a BB person to come out. Basically, what they did was take a look at my space, ask me what I wanted to do, and then made recommendations on equipment. That was pretty much the extent. That person sent their notes off to someone else who put together the gear list.
> 
> What I did discover is that I want a job running speaker wire - they were charging $100 a line....... :yikes:
> 
> I do agree though - as long as it is free, give it a go. I used the quote they gave me as a list of the different pieces of equipment I would need......


What gear did they recommend?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

wgmontgomery said:


> "Basically, what they did was take a look at my space, ask me what I wanted to do, and then made recommendations on equipment."
> 
> There are plenty of knowledgeable people here that will help you for free. IF BB will come over for free, then "why not?" I'd still post their recommendations here for a second opinion BEFORE I bought anything; we're here to help and do not have a vested interest in selling you anything. The salesperson is entitled to make a sell and earn money; I would never begrudge him/her that as it is their job and livelihood. I'd just double check to make sure that you get what you need.
> 
> I want to re-state that I am NOT badmouthing BB or the geek squad. You came to this site for advise, and I'm trying to help. That does not mean that BB will try to sell you the wrong equipment; the person may be honest and quite knowledgeable. I'd just check back here to get a second (and third) opinion. Good luck!!


An excellent point to make - I too am not bad-mouthing BB in any way. As it is a free consult, definitely take advantage of it and use it as a starting point for your discussions here. The point I was trying (and poorly) to make was that the salesperson who came to my place did not offer any assistance for speaker placement, room configuration, etc - they came up with a gear recommendation. 



TypeA said:


> What gear did they recommend?


Epson 8350
Screen Innovations 92" lunar gray screen
Denon 1912
Polk TSI400 (2)
Polk PSW110 (sub)
Polk TSI100 (4) surrounds
Polk CS20
MX880 remote
Monster HDP1800 surge protector
Samsung BD-d5700 Blu-Ray 

along with the various Monster and Rocketfish cables. If you want the quote, I can PM it.


----------



## boarderc577 (Feb 2, 2010)

ok sorry its been a while to post this. So best geek squad comes to the house and I start to pick his brain on setups. Basically he has no answeres and just wants to try and sell stuff Big waste of time unless you dont already have equiment.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

What gear did they recommend? :scratch: 

Just out of curiosity, do you remember any specific questions that you asked, and the answers he gave? Did he evade the questions?

I'm just glad that it didn't cost you anything!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My big issue with any sales people at most Hi-Fi or Big box store is that they are told by management to push certain products. They rarely have your best interests in mind or know a whole lot about the enter system meaning some are trained in TV sales or receivers, computers etc. 
Your best information will be found in a forum like this where you can ask questions and many people can help you with finding the best product without breaking the bank or getting steered in the wrong direction.
Sadly many people dont know we exist and blindly walk in and out of a store spending way to much on inferior or the wrong equipment.
Let us be your "geek squad" and you wont regret it.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> My big issue with any sales people at most Hi-Fi or Big box store is that they are told by management to push certain products. They rarely have your best interests in mind or know a whole lot about the enter system meaning some are trained in TV sales or receivers, computers etc.
> Your best information will be found in a forum like this where you can ask questions and many people can help you with finding the best product without breaking the bank or getting steered in the wrong direction.
> Sadly many people dont know we exist and blindly walk in and out of a store spending way to much on inferior or the wrong equipment.
> Let us be your "geek squad" and you wont regret it.


^^+1


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Let us be your "geek squad" and you wont regret it.


I hereby nominate quote of the month!


----------

